# This bird knows how to fish......



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I just received this clip in an email, thought I should share it.......


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice cool vid thanks for sharing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Thats cool (unless youre the fish of course); I wasnt sure if the bird was going to get it down.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

First catfish learn to hunt on land, now birds are learning to bait fish? Dear god...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Hahahaha, that's awesome!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> First catfish learn to hunt on land, now birds are learning to bait fish? Dear god...


Reminds me of the beginning of "2001: A Space Odyssey"


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

...meh, I've caught waaay bigger fish than that.

Seriously that's pretty cool, anybody know what kind of bird that is? I wonder if the whole species does that or is this particular bird just a, well; a rare bird?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

looks to me like a green heron, although I'm no expert........


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Green heron. We have them around here. They don't live in groups like the great blue herons and they're much smaller so they're harder to find.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

It is totally amazing. I've seen another one of these of a green heron fishing with bread. It catches a bunch of minnows. It's actually an important video in animal studies circles, because this is a clear case of a bird using tool--if you think of bait as a tool. Pretty obvious, I think. Our understanding of animals is changing rapidly.

Here's that other of a heron fishing (turn the sound off, the voiceover is insufferable):






And this one is too amazing to not share. A crow using a tool to play:






And what the heck, if this doesn't put a smile on your face, then you're not the smiling type:


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

In answer to my own question posted earlier I found this on Wikipedia.

"Green herons are one of the few species of animal known to use tools. In particular, they commonly use bread crusts, insects, or other items as bait. The bait is dropped onto the surface of a body of water in order to lure fish. When a fish takes the bait, the green heron will then grab and eat the fish."

Live and learn.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

That is simply incredible. The patience that bird uses and the way it just teases the fish bringing it closer each time is amazing. Great post. The lesson to learn here is to carry bread. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

So how 'come Gander Mountain or Cabella's doesn't sell bread?


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I see a lot of Blue Herons on the LMR, but they use zulu'z. Last longer than the bread


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Bohanan66 said:


> So how 'come Gander Mountain or Cabella's doesn't sell bread?


You should make firetiger bread and see if they will carry it. Remember, you have to catch the fisherman, not the fish.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

buzzing byrd said:


> I see a lot of Blue Herons on the LMR, but they use zulu'z. Last longer than the bread


Now that's a smart bird!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice finds.. between these and Japanese bug fights I will definitely stay awake through bioinformatics today


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

This Fish goes birding


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

That green heron was da SHLITZ! Man that was too cool!!


----------

